
Death of a troll - ooobo
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jan/28/death-of-a-troll
======
ooobo
Epic tale of a troll in an online Mafia game, where the players seem obsessed
with doxing. A tad long but worth the read.

------
jmnicolas
I will never understand humans : be nice to them, treat them with respect and
you won't make a big impression in their lives. But do the exact opposite and
they'll love you for it. Go figure ...

